# Seattle to WAC



## BigE (Jun 11, 2003)

*Seattle joins WAC, 
while UVU gets snubbed*









Seattle University has officially accepted an invitation to join the Western Athletic Conference, WAC Commissioner Karl Benson announced on Tuesday afternoon.

And in the process, Utah Valley University received one its biggest disappointments.

The two schools, along with Cal State-Bakersfield, were seriously considered for inclusion into a conference that badly needed to expand, for numbers sake alone. With Seattle and UVU both making in-person presentations to the WAC Board of Presidents on Monday afternoon, Seattle was the school that received the call it wanted to hear.

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/sports/52004449-77/wac-seattle-benson-conference.html.csp


----------



## jet510 (Jul 19, 2011)

this is great news for seattle. they have a nice facility with key arena, good young coach. however, 
i was under the impression that they would be joining the WCC instead of the WAC. the WCC seems like it would be the more logical choice since its filled with private schools...


----------

